
Voices from the Field: FBI Agent Accounts of the Consequences of the Shutdown [pdf] - smacktoward
https://www.fbiaa.org/sites/default/files/downloadable/FBIAA%20Voices%20from%20the%20Field.pdf
======
todipa
To be honest, I just don't understand how we got to a shutdown. I mean the
money is there... People pay their taxes regardless.

Is it that congress has not appropriated the money to those accounts? I wish
someone could explain me the technicalities of government funding so we as
society can lobby our congressfolks to make adjustments

